# Sage Bambino two lights on but nothing else



## Pollycoffee (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi, I recently had to go through the cleaning cycle for my machine because it was flashing at 200 cycles. I descaled it as well using some descaler in the water tank. No matter how many times I go through the whole cycle, the machine will not go back into standby mode- I'm left with the 1cup and 2 cup light on (not flashing) and nothing else.

I've been in touch with sage but they are useless - any thoughts ? It's still under warranty


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi, have you resolved this issue? What was the root caused?


----------



## Cherry246 (3 mo ago)

Pollycoffee said:


> Hi, I recently had to go through the cleaning cycle for my machine because it was flashing at 200 cycles.


Hi, I am having the same problem so was wondering if you got this resolved?


----------

